# oil leak need help



## drdoses (Jun 2, 2014)

I just had my oild changed two days ago before then there was no leaking now it would seem its slowly leakinh out. After i drive for alittle it leaks through the pil filter maybe? Like a metal cap with a hex key socket in the middle any help will be appreciated


----------



## captrn (Apr 23, 2011)

Is it leaking from the hex key area or the filter?? If it is the filter then perhaps the old O ring did not come off. Then you have two o rings on it and it will not seal properly. I did it once while in a rush to do mine. Did not notice that the other ring was still on there.:banghead:


----------

